#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Πωλείται: Βιβλία μηχανικής Βουθούνη

## XDalas

Πωλούνται μαζί και τα δύο βιβλία μηχανικής του Π. Βουθούνη στην τιμή των *40 ευρώ* με δωρεάν  μεταφορικά έξοδα σε όλη την Ελλάδα. Τα βιβλία είναι σε πολύ καλή  κατάσταση, πεντακάθαρα χωρίς να έχει γραφτεί τίποτα επάνω τους. Το  πράσινο αφορά την στατική μηχανική και το μπλε την αντοχή υλικών.

----------

